# Will D* Upgrade Legacy Recievers?



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a couple of legacy receivers in use (see sig) that are between 8 & 12 yrs old. I discovered that the NASCAR HotPass wouldn't come up on those. Will D* upgrade? Will it be a R22? I have one HD tv that one is connected to.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you go to HD service, definitely. Otherwise, I don't know about those particular receivers but certainly if you call them and are polite they could do you a favor.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, if you subscribe to a premium sports package that won't work on your existing receivers, DirecTV will upgrade you for free. It will NOT be an R22. Expect a D11 or D12, which is in the same class as your receiver (SD basic receiver). Anything else would have to be a paid (by you) upgrade.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

If you grumble about a feature not offered by your legacy receivers (channels missing in guide, no ACTIVE content, etc.) they may upgrade you for free. They did that for me sometime back and gave me a free D11 but I did get a new commitment for one year. This was before leasing started so I'm sure nowadays your "free" upgrade will be a leased receiver and perhaps even a TWO year commitment.

Nevertheless, the legacy receivers still work fine and I'll bet there are still millions of them active. I recently reactivated my ORIGINAL DirecTV Hughes receiver just so I could listen to Sonic Tap on my stereo. It works just fine but it doesn't get all the channels because it uses the old program guide system and it doesn't even get all of the Sonic Tap channels in my package BUT it also didn't cost me a thing to reactivate it AND it didn't extend my commitment so I'm quite happy! At $5 a month it's a lot cheaper than the XM receiver it replaced!!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

My in-laws recently had their original Hughes receivers replaced with D12's by DirecTV at no cost. DirecTV even contacted them to state that they were probably missing some channels, which at the time my in-laws hadn't even noticed. Once they got the new receivers they were suddenly like, "Oh, we do get that channel".

- Merg


----------



## Fabuloso (Jun 14, 2009)

i've always had luck when i ask the CSR what kind of price they can give me for a new (D** or H** or R** or HR**) receiver. if you have IRD's that old they will 99% be free. you just have to ask


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

ThomasM said:


> Nevertheless, the legacy receivers still work fine and I'll bet there are still millions of them active.


But they do NOT work on any of the season sports packages, such as NFL-ST, MLB, NBA, etc. If you are a sub of any of those, D* WILL replace those at no charge. (obviously we are only talking SD basic boxes here, since all the legacy HD's would have all been replaced w/MPEG4 equipment)


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dishrich said:


> But they do NOT work on any of the season sports packages, such as NFL-ST, MLB, NBA, etc. If you are a sub of any of those, D* WILL replace those at no charge. (obviously we are only talking SD basic boxes here, since all the legacy HD's would have all been replaced w/MPEG4 equipment)


For me, it's a plus. I wish I could delete all the sports channels from my DirecTV-branded receivers as well!!


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

Fabuloso said:


> i've always had luck when i ask the CSR what kind of price they can give me for a new (D** or H** or R** or HR**) receiver. if you have IRD's that old they will 99% be free. you just have to ask


The price the agent gives you is completely dependent upon what offers he/she has available to them at that time, not to mention what their 'limit' is on what kind of a credit they can offer depending on your account status and history.

For example, there have been offers to upgrade legacy receivers for certain select customers in the past, and there still sometimes are. the same goes for just about any kind of upgrade situation


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

I am in the process of dumping all my old sd receivers and dish and going hd + mrv. They are giving me 3 hdrvs and mrv all for 298.00. I believe they want people to upgrade.


----------

